# SF Bay/NorCal



## David84 (Sep 22, 2009)

Just wanted to see who else was from the area and would be interested in shooting together....

If you're from NorCal, where are you from, and what do you like to shoot?

-David


----------



## myPOV (Nov 23, 2009)

David84 said:


> Just wanted to see who else was from the area and would be interested in shooting together....
> 
> If you're from NorCal, where are you from, and what do you like to shoot?
> 
> -David



Im in Farifax Marin County and occasionally,  and ever less frequently get to shoot out on Pt Reyes. one of my favorite spots on earth


----------

